# Testing Franchi Affinity 20 gauge with Fed 7s



## Buford_Dawg (Mar 29, 2013)

So, I recently acquired a Franchi Affinity 20 gauge and although I have 2 guns already setup for Turkey hunting, I thought I would see what the Affinity would do.  The only chokes I had to work with were the ones that came with the gun, so I  popped the Full choke in it and ran over to a buddies to shoot it this afternoon.  I only took 2 of the Fed Heavy 7s, but took some other Field shot (7.5) to make sure the POA and POI were true.  They were so I loaded the 3 inch 7's in the gun and took a couple of shots off a good rest.  I got one target with 92 and one with 97 at 42 measured yards.  Not bad considering these are factory chokes.  I am gonna take it to the woods tomorrow, hopefully a longbeard will show up and I can field test it 

BTW, if anyone is looking for a great Auto shotgun, I highly recommend this Franchi.   Very nice handling, lightweight and has the reliable Benelli system.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 29, 2013)

That looks like a really nice gun.  Is yours the 24" or 26"?


----------



## Buckhunter (Mar 29, 2013)

If you dont mind me asking and assuming you bought it, how much did you give for it? Been trying to decide what I want to get. Thanks man!


----------



## rfeltman41 (Mar 29, 2013)

Man your killing me, I've shouldered that gun several times, just haven't pulled the trigger on it yet.


----------



## rfeltman41 (Mar 29, 2013)

Far as I know only comes in 26 inch barrel


----------



## J Gilbert (Mar 29, 2013)

Good looking gun for sure, I've got the itch for one but probably won't pull the trigger unless I can find one used.  I held that one and the Benelli M2 20ga and the Franchi feels just as solid and points just as well for me.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Mar 29, 2013)

Don't quote me guys, but I believe I saw that same gun on the consignment/used gun rack at TSG in Hoschton the other day.  If you're looking for one, you might give Shannon a call and see.  I know that it was a full camo 20 gauge autoloader, but I'm not positive about the model or the price.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Mar 29, 2013)

*Price*

Well, first the camo are hard to find locally here in North Ga, but if you do find one, you will pay between 775.00 and 825.00 with tax included.  The black synthetic is about 100.00 less.  It does come in 24 inch barrel, I can tell you that Outdoor Depot in Gainesville and Forsyth Pawn have the 24 inch (youth) version.  It feels just as good in your hands as the regular 26 inch version.  The realtree APG camo is very nice looking as you can see by the picture.  I hope to see some nice results on a long beard sometime this season.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

I looked at one of these today. Man you're making it hard to resist going back and getting it.  I compared it to the Bennelli and like the Franchi better!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Mar 30, 2013)

*Field tested it this AM...  Gobbler down*

It worked just fine - http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=747873


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2013)

Glad to see a good review of it. I bought the 720 last year and have had a bad itch for the Affinity in 12 gauge after holding it at Barrow's.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Mar 30, 2013)

SCDieselDawg said:


> I looked at one of these today. Man you're making it hard to resist going back and getting it.  I compared it to the Bennelli and like the Franchi better!!



what did you like better about it?


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Really there wasn't much difference other than the M2 had a slimmer fore end. I prefer the thicker one on the Affinity.  Plus the Affinity was a few hundred cheaper.


----------



## Chase4556 (Mar 30, 2013)

I was wanting the Affinity in 12ga but could not find one in the Savannah area to save my life. Ended up going with the SX3. A week later Bass Pro had the 12ga in stock and on sale... story of my life.


----------



## RUNnGUN (Mar 31, 2013)

Chase4556 said:


> I was wanting the Affinity in 12ga but could not find one in the Savannah area to save my life. Ended up going with the SX3. A week later Bass Pro had the 12ga in stock and on sale... story of my life.



My dad bought the sx3 during turkey season and absolutely loves it! I bought the sbeII last year and love the gun, but for an all around shotgun like I use it for it kicks a little much. It is definitely a great duck and turkey gun though. I bought the Versamax sportsman about 2 months ago, and I am in love! I shoot 3.5 at turkeys and ducks. You really cant hardly feel a kick, I was very amazed and impressed!


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Mar 31, 2013)

Don't shoot 7's... But that pattern doesn't look all that great to me...

I'd keep searching


----------



## boothy (Mar 31, 2013)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> Don't shoot 7's... But that pattern doesn't look all that great to me...
> 
> I'd keep searching



That's a solid pattern for a 20 at 42 yards with a factory choke.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 31, 2013)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> Don't shoot 7's... But that pattern doesn't look all that great to me...
> 
> I'd keep searching



That round is capable of better patterns with a different choke.  That is the best factory loaded round made.


----------



## hudsonbay (Mar 31, 2013)

*tsg!*

The gun seen in hoschton is a benilli 20ga!   Was around 900.00 Shannon only shot doves with it once!    Like new


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Mar 31, 2013)

*Imo...*



Mr. Longbeard said:


> Don't shoot 7's... But that pattern doesn't look all that great to me...
> 
> I'd keep searching



This is a pretty decent pattern given I stated that this was with the factory choke.  No argument that I could get better patterns with with other choke(s).   And it worked just fine in the field on Saturday as well with a nice gobbler taken


----------

